# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  جد يغتصب حفيدتيه في الجزائر

## الامبراطور

جد يغتصب حفيدتيه في الجزائر  
  
لفتت حكاية اغتصاب الطفلتين الصغيرتين في الجزائر، أنظار المراقبين وكل المهتمين بالشأن الاجتماعي في هذا البلد الذي تكاثرت فيه قصص الاغتصاب والاعتداء الجنسي على نحو جعل من الأمر قضية دولية، ولم تعد تشغل الرأي العام المحلي فقط. 

فقد قامت قوات الأمن في الجزائر باعتقال رجل عجوز ناهز عمره الثمانين عاماً بعد أن تقدمّت سيدة ببلاغ ضد هذا الرجل بأنه قام باغتصاب طفلتيها، والخبر الصاعق كان أن هذا الرجل هو جدّ للطفلتين وأن ابنته التي ادّعت عليه باغتصاب الطفلتين أصابها الذهول والصدمة بعدما أخبرتها الطفلتان بأن جدهما هددهما بالقتل إن هما تحدثتا لأحد عن ماكان يقوم به معهما في السر. وقد استمعت الشرطة إلى أقوال الطفلتين وتبيّن أنه كان يعطيهما النقود الكثيرة طالبا من الطفلتين أن تلمساه من أمكنة معينة ومحددة وكذلك كان يقوم هو بلمسهما في غرفة النوم التي كان يأخذهما إليها وفي تلك الغرفة كان قد اعتدى عليهما جنسياً وخوّفهما بقصد ضمان عدم تحدثهما بأي شيء. 

الصاعق في المسألة أن الطفلتين عمرهما مابين10 و 8 سنوات فقط، وعلى الرغم من ذلك لم يكن يمتنع من الطلب إليهما بالقيام بأشياء أقل ماتوصف بالمقززة. وقد خلص تقرير الطب الرسمي الشرعي أن الطفلتين تعرضتا فعلاً لاعتداء جنسي جزئي. ولفتت التحقيقات أن المنطقة السكنية التي حصلت فيها الحادثة كان قد سبق لها وأن سجلت اعتداء رجل على أخته جنسيا ولم تخرج عن صمتها إلا عندما اكتشفت بأنها حامل فذهبت الى الشرطة وتقدمت بشكوى رسمية. 

هذه الحادثة أكدت مجموعة التقارير التي كانت الجهات الدولية تعتبرها مؤشرا خطرا على التطور الاجتماعي والسلم الأهلي، بسبب ارتفاع نسبة حالات الاغتصاب الجنسي في الجزائر، فقد أكدت التقارير أن هناك مالايقل عن 300 امرأة تتعرض سنويا للاغتصاب في الجزائر وأن هناك حوالي الألف امرأة تقل أعمار نصفهن عن الثمانية عشرة عاماً قد تعرضن للاغتصاب في الجزائر مابين عامي 2005 وأوائل 2007 . وفي عام 2006 تم رصد حوالي 400 حالة اغتصاب. 

ارتفاع حالات الاغتصاب الجنسي في الجزائر، على هذا النحو اللافت، جعل عددا من مراكز البحث الاجتماعي وقضايا المرأة تزيد من نسبة التركيز في المسح الاجتماعي ودراسة الشرائح الاجتماعية ودور التغيرات التي حصلت في المجتمع ودورها في خلق نوع كهذا من الانحرافات الجنسية الخطيرة. مما يؤكد ضرورة إيلاء الشأن الجنسي والتربية الجنسية الجانب الأساس في دولة كهذه وغيرها من الدول العربية التي تعاني من الشرخ ذاته وإن بأرقام أقل. فالتحرش الجنسي في مصر مثلاً بلغ حدا عالميا بدت معه في أكبر نسبة تحرش في العالم العربي وقد قامت الصحف المصرية جميعا بتغطية أخبار التحرش التي صارت الشغل الشاغل للمؤسسة الرسمية، سواء منها الإدارة أو المراكز المتخصصة بهذا الشأن.

----------


## زهره التوليب

عمره 80!!!!
مش معقول هالخبر!
شو مال الناس ؟رح ياكلو بعض

----------


## الامبراطور

> عمره 80!!!!
> مش معقول هالخبر!
> شو مال الناس ؟رح ياكلو بعض


لأ صحيح 
طول ما احنا ماشين باللي احنا ماشيين فيه
راح نوكل بعض

----------


## Paradise

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## الامبراطور

> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب يجوز وحده ثانيه
مسموحله ثنتين وثلاث واربعه

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## عُبادة

مال الناس؟؟
شو صايرلهم

----------


## saousana

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
الدنيا اخر زمن 
اللهم عافينا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
> الدنيا اخر زمن 
> اللهم عافينا


الله لا يعطي العافية فوق تعبه هذا شايب وعايب .

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_مال الناس؟؟
شو صايرلهم
_


 شكرا للمرور :Icon15:

----------


## حلم حياتي

الله لا يعطيه العافية

----------


## mylife079

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلم حياتي  
_الله لا يعطيه العافية_


 شكرا للمرور

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله_ 


شكرا للمرور

----------

